# Will pay: Can some1 set me up a tank in NNJ start to finish



## Michael43 (Oct 12, 2009)

I want about a 75g tank turned into a viv with all live plants and a little pool/pond area etc. i am going to be new to the hobby and would liek an experienced local hobbyist who is willing to help start to finish and I can and will pay for your time. Let me know thank you


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

There are plenty of us around who would do it. Where abouts are you in northern Jersey?
J


----------



## Michael43 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in west milford, NJ and would liek a beautiful setup like some of the ones I see on here but I really don't have the knowledge or confidence I can do it by myself. Not even sure where to get anything meaning plants, moss, wood, etc. Do i need to order online or is this stuff you guys get local?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

May I suggest something.... Before you rush into things and pay someone to make you a setup, why not do some reading and research... and I guarantee that you would want to make your own viv and build it to your specifications. A little practice on a smaller tank would be helpful too. Just browse through and read through "Members Frogs and Vivariums" and "Parts an Construction" sections and you'll be inspired and motivated to do your own. Whatever you decide, good luck in your endeavors... and welcome aboard fellow New Jersian


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

eos said:


> May I suggest something.... Before you rush into things and pay someone to make you a setup, why not do some reading and research... and I guarantee that you would want to make your own viv and build it to your specifications. A little practice on a smaller tank would be helpful too. Just browse through and read through "Members Frogs and Vivariums" and "Parts an Construction" sections and you'll be inspired and motivated to do your own. Whatever you decide, good luck in your endeavors... and welcome aboard fellow New Jersian


exactly what I was thinking eos


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to agree ^^

Building the tank is half the fun for me.
Start reading more build threads, you will start to get excited about diy
Maybe start off with a 10 gallon and get your confidence.


----------



## Michael43 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok guys maybe I will. I just like instant gratification and once its "set up" I know I can always alter and add to my liking. I even prefer to by a setup maybe someone locally is selling thats already dont and ready to go


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael43 said:


> I want about a 75g tank turned into a viv with all live plants and a little pool/pond area etc. i am going to be new to the hobby and would liek an *experienced local hobbyist who is willing to help start to finish* and I can and will pay for your time. Let me know thank you


I believe he was asking for a helping hand to guide him through the process.

I wish I had some help when I first started mine. The first 3 are going to be redone  Even the ones I build now don't compare to one's that's I've seen.

It's easier for me to learn "hands on"


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hell If the price was right I would do it for you and drive there from VA however everyone here is correct it is much more fun and cost effective to do it yourself. I will talk you through it if you want step by step, It takes me about 2 hours to set up a tank(unless I do a great stuff background). And that includes a PVC false bottom with egg crate cut to fit with screen. If you want my help just pm me and I will walk you through it. First thing is what size tank are we starting with?

Mitch


----------

